# How would WWE work as an Olympic sport?



## DerKryptid (Sep 22, 2021)

Would the judges grade it based on performance like rhythmic gymnastics routines?


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Sep 22, 2021)

No, it would be who would be death match where the last wrestler alive wins the gold medal. The loser gets the silver.


----------



## Milkis (Sep 22, 2021)

Like dressage but the Jews promoting and writing the scripts are the athletes getting scored. Athletes get paired up with random rasslers at the start of each match


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Sep 22, 2021)

Kinda like robot wars or battle bots. You have some robots as threats so if they enter that area they're burned to a crisp or cut up with a sawblade.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 22, 2021)

Who can survive a 30' drop onto a table from ontop of the Cage.


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 22, 2021)

Reverend said:


> Who can survive a 30' drop onto a table from ontop of the Cage.


Mick Folley. He deserves gold.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 22, 2021)

The thing about stuff like WWE is, a lot of the draw are the personalities, not the skills.
Someone like Hulk Hogan was one of the least physically skilled wrestlers but he had a personality that caught on all around the world.
Rey Mysterio Jr, on the other hand, never managed to cut a good promo (as far s I know) but his moves were on another level compared to 99% of all pro wrestlers ever.

You would have to divide the Olympic categories into:
 - in-ring performance
 - backstage performance
 - cutting a promo
That would give the skilled athletes and the captivating personalities an opportunity to shine.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 22, 2021)

Resident Evil said:


> Mick Folley. He deserves gold.
> View attachment 2559525


We needed a team up with Mick Foley and the Hardy Brothers.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 22, 2021)

*Wrestler representing America wins gold medal after a long difficult match against his Chinese opponent, North Korean anthem plays, Kim Jon Un carrying a briefcase and his best wrestler walk in, Kim cashes in the contract, his wrestler then pins the weakened American wrestler in the ensuing match, Kim Jon Un laughs at everyone while he gets booed at as he walks away with the gold medal.*


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 23, 2021)

like pairs skating
the two interact and are judged on the skill displayed in various ways


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 27, 2021)

Reverend said:


> Who can survive a 30' drop onto a table from ontop of the Cage.


One of the competitors must be the event organizer's son.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 2, 2021)

You would need a third party to script each even as someone like Vince would book the largest guy to win every event no matter how well they really did. Plus he can't make up his mine 30 minutes into a show so he's a bad choice to book such a thing.  You would need a few smart marks on the committee as well as a guy like Jim Cornette that everyone can do the opposite on (his idea of wrestling is long dead so best to do the opposite) and have someone who knows kayfabe. Everyone needs to take a page from Bret Harts playbook and believe everything is real.

Every stipulation in a wrestling match also needs to be an event. Yes, even the dumb idea's Vince Russo had in WCW and TNA.

Should bring back the Butterfly Belt as a participation trophy.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 3, 2021)

iirc for a while CMLL had sort of an American Idol thing where a couple of guys would work a match, then the lucha council of elders would critique it while couching things within kayfabe (which is marginally easier in Mexicanese)


----------

